# Prices for these brushes (Germany) ?



## Lotte (Feb 17, 2009)

I have a friend who is in Germany for the moment and she is going to bring me back some MAC brushes from a store over there, because I don't have easy acces to a store here in Belgium.

Can someone tell me the prices of the following brushes :

209
219
226
239
266

Hope someone can help me !

Thx,
Lotte


----------



## bis (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Lotte, you can check the info in the douglas website ParfÃ¼merie Douglas - MAC - ParfÃ¼m, Kosmetik, Pflege, Make-up, DÃ¼fte und Beauty-Trends bei douglas.de

Hope the link makes it. There are all the eye brushes listed.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks so much !


----------

